# visiting family in GA



## hcweichbrodt

sorry if this is in the wrong section but this is where it fit best to me...so I am not yet a heggie owner, however, I am getting one as soon as I can find the right one for my family. I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer to anywhere, I have family that I plan to visit in GA and I am wondering since they are illegal to own with out a license in GA can I take my heggie with me or do I have to find someone here that can keep it for me? I am very curious as I'd like to be able to take it with me when I go it would just make me more comfortable to know that I have it with me instead of at home with someone else watching it. I was just wondering if anyone here knew anything about this. Thanks in advance for all the insight


----------



## nikki

*Re: visitying family in GA*

Hedgehogs are illegal in Georgia.

Georgia
For some time the State of Georgia was unclear on their attitude toward hedgehogs. Unfortunately, recent clarification has deemed them illegal. It seems they are concerned that escaped pet animals may set up a resident wild population. Oddly enough, licensed breeders are allowed, but any hedgehogs sold as pets must be shipped out of state.

Here is a link to a list that shows where hedgies are illegal

http://hedgehogcentral.com/illegal.shtml


----------



## leannem

*Re: visitying family in GA*

I've heard a lot of states will euthanize on sight. so probably best not to risk bringing the little quillball


----------



## hcweichbrodt

*Re: visitying family in GA*

I know that they are illegal without a liscence, however, I wasn't sure about visiting such as if say you are moving from North Carolina to Florida you would go through Georgia to get there and if you have a heggie I don't see that there would be a problem with that. I just can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere and of course if I can't find out a definate answer I will most certianly be leaving my heggie with someone else to care for while I am gone.


----------



## Stephanie76

*Re: visitying family in GA*



> you are moving from North Carolina to Florida you would go through Georgia to get there and if you have a heggie I don't see that there would be a problem with that.


Do you mean "don't" as in present tense or did you mean to say "didn't" as in past tense? I am not trying to be the grammar police, but if you *don't* see why there would be a problem with taking your hedgie on your travels through an illegal state,then I would have some input. Taking your hog with you on trips where you have to drive through illegal states really should be avoided. If you get pulled over, you wouldn't want them to confinscate your little friend (and some states will euthanize them). It is a risk, I personally, would not take.


----------



## hcweichbrodt

*Re: visitying family in GA*

I mean "don't" if you are moving from one state to the other going through GA is the fastest most economical way of doing it or you're looking at an extra 5 or so hours of driving around GA rather than through it, which I wouldn't imagine wouldn't be good for your heggie either. I wouldn't be willing to part with my heggie just because I am moving *through* a state that does not allow them, however, I was just trying to use it as an example.

I'm not saying that I am going to take it with me when I go I was just looking for someone who maybe had a little more insight on the laws on heggies in GA (such as that they are illegal to keep as pets but you can breed them with a license as long as they are shipped out of state), I wasn't sure if there is a law on tourists and heggies or what.

I would *NEVER EVER* risk taking my heggie with me if I couldn't find concrete proof that it was legal to do so!!!


----------



## Bengall77

I would leave your pet at home. If you are going to be staying more than one night in a state where they are illegal I wouldn't take the chance.



Stephanie76 said:


> Taking your hog with you on trips where you have to drive through illegal states really should be avoided. If you get pulled over, you wouldn't want them to confinscate your little friend (and some states will euthanize them). It is a risk, I personally, would not take.


I think that's a bit ridiculous. I live in FL. If I ever have to drive out of state I will drive through GA. It's pretty much unavoidable. I would never bring Quillbert *to* GA, but I would definitely drive him through. There aren't any customs borders so unless you do something illegal (like speeding or cutting someone off) and get pulled over and the cop gets curious, then the powers that be will never know you had a hedgehog in your car while you were traveling through their state


----------



## LarryT

As dumb as it is The Law is the Law and if you are caught your hedgie could be put down.


----------



## nikki

I know that personally I wouldn't take the risk...what would happen if you were in an accident? If the hedgie was found it would be confiscated..most states with laws against certain animals enforce them. I live in Alberta Canada, and rats are illegal here, if a rat is found in your possession, even if you are just passing through the province to go from BC to Sask. they confiscate and euthanize them, they don't care how long you are going to be in Alberta...if its here its illegal and they euthanize under all circumstances. My son had friends move from BC to Manitoba with a pet rat, they drove down through the US to avoid Alberta, which added about 3 days to their trip.


----------



## Stephanie76

Bengall - 

I don't think it is ridiculous at all that I wouldn't take that risk. It is a personal choice and like Larry stated, the law is the law and I just wouldn't advise anyone risk it. I would advise a hog sitter instead.


----------



## hcweichbrodt

Thanks everyone I was just unsure...I guess I'll have to make arangements for the weekend with a heggiesitter! Its really not a big deal it would just be nicer to take my heggie with me (I'll be going to visit my 12 year old sister I know she'd love to see it but she'll just have to wait for her trip to stay with me this fall)


----------



## Bengall77

Stephanie - I wasn't criticizing you personally. I hope that you didn't take it that way.  

I just think that in the case of traveling from one legal state to another (like FL to NC) while passing through an illegal state (like GA) that it would be fine if you were careful and took precautions. If you're just passing through and you don't plan to stop except for gas and potty breaks then I don't see the harm as long as you are extra careful to obey all traffic laws. I would be willing to take that risk. I understand that others would not. That's a personal choice. 

In the case of taking them to an illegal state I completely agree with the others. Get a pet sitter. Your hedgehog probably won't like the stress of the travel and if you plan to stay in that state for more than a few hours then your risk of being caught is much higher.


----------

